# Color Treated Red Head



## ladybritt (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi ladies, I am new here but am really enjoying the forums.  I hope someone can help me out, I am a natural medium brown brunette and I have color treated red hair.  My most recent color was red with some darkish blonde highlights and a few brown.  I want to go full red soon but I always have trouble losing the great color and it becoming dull quickly.  I am realistic that it will not be the same after the first few washes but are there any tips or tricks some fellow faux redheads can offer? I do get it done professionally, so the quality of the color is not an issue.  I have sensitive skin and eczema so I use Aveeno's Living Color shampoo right now, I prefer natural options but have had success with other shampoos and conditioners. Thanks!


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 6, 2012)

Red dye doesn't penetrate the hair shaft as deeply as blond/brown does. That is one reason why red hair fades the quickest.

IMO nothing removes colour faster from hair than water.

This means that you must wash your hair as less as possible.

Ex - I wash my hair every 4-5 days.

And when you do wash/condition, get the soap/conditioner out as quickly as possible so you aren't exposed to water for that long.


----------



## Alyssa C (Mar 6, 2012)

Water doesn't remove color, it's the harsh sulfates in your shampoo that does. I color my hair red. Natural sulfate and alcohol free shampoos are your best option to keep your color looking nice and vibrant longer. The fewer chemicals in these products will make you less likely to have a reaction as well. It's also a good idea to go back to your hair dresser and have a toner put in your hair after a few weeks to bring back the brightness and gloss of freshly colored hair.


----------



## LindsayMak (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm naturally blonde and have dyed my hair red off and on for 5 years now...unfortunately, I don't have any suggestions.  I have not found one product that keeps my red hair from fading.  The boxed kits stay vibrant longer than getting your hair colored at a salon -- however, that's because those are more harsh and literally have liquid metal in them!


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 6, 2012)

Get special shampoo for redheads and don't wash your hair frequently, like 1-2 times per week if you can stand it.


----------



## ladybritt (Mar 6, 2012)

Washing is my biggest problem, I am such a clean freak! I will just have to suck it up if I really want red hair.  I just was crossing my fingers that someone had a magic shampoo


----------



## Fairest of all (Mar 6, 2012)

I colored my own hair very bright red for about 2 years and I found quite a few things that helped. 

The first was buying either a colored shampoo, conditioner, or leave in treatment that has red pigment to it. Each time you apply it to your hair it deposits extra color so your hair never looks faded. 

These are a few good ones

http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Clearance/Accessories//WARPAINT+Red+Color+Stay+Shampoo-577826.jsp

http://keracolorhair.com/products/leave-in-treatment/

Also if you are set with the products you like you can buy a semi permanent color and add a bit into your conditioner so when you apply it the color deposits. 

I'm not sure how bright red you'd like to go but I LOVE manic panics red colors. plus they are about 10x cheaper than salon dyes. 

This one called rock n roll red is my favorite. it looks completely different based on what color you have underneath so It's really versatile

http://www.sallybeauty.com/manic-panic/SBS-484048,default,pd.html

This was rock n roll red mixed with a bit of orange dye, pure red (over my natural platinum blonde), over medium brown hair, and over dark brown hair



 

 

 



I've found the semi permanent dyes to be WAY less damaging than salon dyes. I tried EVERYTHING from pravana, inkworks, redkin, to custom blended dyes and all they did was wreck my hair and fade withing a few days.The semi perms are the only ones that have given me color this bright that stays. if your a natural brunette you can throw the semi perm right over your current color and get a nice red tone to it.


----------



## Fairest of all (Mar 6, 2012)

Also have you tried dry shampoo? it is a lifesaver to me because I have very oily hair. I HAVE to wash every day or it's unbearable, but with the dry shampoo I can extend it at least 2 more days.


----------



## ladybritt (Mar 6, 2012)

I think dry shampoo would be perfect for me, I also have pretty oily hair. Thanks everyone for the great tips! I will have to try some semi permanent dyes, too


----------

